# It's here!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

The final piece of equipment has arrived!

7 stages RO/DI from ebay aquasafe


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

7 stage... OHHH boy.
Send me a link if you have time.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

not trying to be sarcastic, but can you explain please. I have 0.00 in the 4 stage system, but based on 7 stages of cleaning you should have (- 50.00).
Is it lasting longer or what?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

The extra 3 stages are just de-ionization DI resin bead filtration. (Removes hard water minerals through an ion exchange process. Intended to prevent inorganic calcium, magnesium, and soluble iron etc... Greatly increases quality of filtration and virtually eliminates mineral related water issues such as excessive and unwanted algae growths.)

Don't need to pm me, here is the link 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AQUARIUM-RO-...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item3cbce4d46a

For less than $140 and ship right to your door, I think it is the best deal EVER! 

I ordered it on last Wednesday, shipped on Thursday, and recieved this late afternoon


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

That IS an awesome deal. Almost cheaper than replacing a membrane and all your DI beds and filters.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

sig said:


> not trying to be sarcastic, but can you explain please. I have 0.00 in the 4 stage system, but based on 7 stages of cleaning you should have (- 50.00).
> Is it lasting longer or what?





bigfishy said:


> The extra 3 stages are just de-ionization DI resin bead filtration. (Removes hard water minerals through an ion exchange process. Intended to prevent inorganic calcium, magnesium, and soluble iron etc... Greatly increases quality of filtration and virtually eliminates mineral related water issues such as excessive and unwanted algae growths.)


That's a pretty good deal 

Sig, the extra three stages are a coconut carbon pre-filter (not particularly necessary), and two extra DI resin chambers (not necessary either). It just means you'll probably last longer between having to change out all your DI resin and carbon prefilter blocks, but it doesn't make the unit any more effective. After all, 0 TDS is 0 TDS.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> That's a pretty good deal
> 
> Sig, the extra three stages are a coconut carbon pre-filter (not particularly necessary), and two extra DI resin chambers (not necessary either). It just means you'll probably last longer between having to change out all your DI resin and carbon prefilter blocks, but it doesn't make the unit any more effective. After all, 0 TDS is 0 TDS.


Thanks. got it. 0 is o 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey I know how you feel, I just got my 5 stage RO/DI unit delivered on Friday


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

hows the installation? is it easy? I am still thinking about it, since I am living in a condo unit..


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Mine was a breeze....got a 1/4 inch self tapping needle valve, attached it to the cold water copper line, attached the plastic tubing and run it to the R/O unit. You do the same for the waste water.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

any moron Can install a RO system.... Its that easy.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

darthvictor said:


> hows the installation? is it easy? I am still thinking about it, since I am living in a condo unit..


Darth, all you really have to do is put it under your kitchen sink and use it when needed. It'll be good for you since all you have is a 6g and you can also use it for drinking water and such.


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

Cool, I will look into it


----------

